# Longines BigEye in the house !!



## Mirabello1

What can I say about this award-winning watch it's the perfect size the Dome crystal is amazing the strap is buttery smooth, just a real quality piece that's gorgeous in person. Big thanks to topperjewelers.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirabello1

One more









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirabello1

Also super smooth Crown functionality and the chronograph just feels awesome with a very sharp click









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## dustpilot

It’s awesome! Truly a lovely piece. 
Enjoy it.


----------



## Evar

I really dig this watch. Congrats!


----------



## b.watcher

Mirabello1 said:


> Also super smooth Crown functionality and the chronograph just feels awesome with a very sharp click
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


yeah, you witness there the use of a column Wheel chronograph  great Piece! enjoy


----------



## Mirabello1

Cold shot









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## MassiF

That’s an impressively good looking watch, enjoy it!


----------



## omeglycine

It really is a homerun for Longines. Congratulations!


----------



## jonsix33

looks amazing! need one! lol thanks for sharing


----------



## Pazzo

Lovely watch indeed, congratulations and enjoy.

What's the length from lug to lug, if I may ask?


----------



## MartiR

Oh wow. That is stunning.


----------



## mitchjrj

Outstanding timepiece. 🧐 Saw this in person recently and loved it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirabello1

Pazzo said:


> Lovely watch indeed, congratulations and enjoy.
> 
> What's the length from lug to lug, if I may ask?


Thanks, I don't have calipers to measure the Lug to Lug, but I would estimate based on my other watches it's 47-48

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pazzo

Mirabello1 said:


> Thanks, I don't have calipers to measure the Lug to Lug, but I would estimate based on my other watches it's 47-48
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Thank you very much.


----------



## Hands90

I'm a fan of this watch. 
I'd like to see it on a nato or a nylon watch strap like the ones people use on IWC pilot watches.


----------



## Dan_957

I've been drooling over this model for a while, ever since we got one in, they really are undeniably gorgeous in that classic time piece sort of way. And I agree with Hands90, I'd like to see one of these on a variety of natos, bet its pretty dang versatile.


----------



## Sonder

Quick question to anyone who has one in their hands, does it have the infamous 7750 rotor wobble?


----------



## dantan

Congratulations on a stunning Watch!

Any chance of photos of the caseback, as well as lume?

Wear it in great health!


----------



## dantan

According to this Hodinkee article:

 the BigEye is 41mm across (50mm lug-to-lug) and 14.45mm thick, including the dome of its sapphire crystal.

https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/longines-avigation-bigeye-value-proposition-hands-on



Pazzo said:


> Lovely watch indeed, congratulations and enjoy.
> 
> What's the length from lug to lug, if I may ask?


----------



## dantan

I have owned a Longines Master Collection Moonphase (which has a 7750 movement) and now own an IWC Portugieser Chronograph Automatic (which also has a 7750 movement), and I don't think that there's any Watch with one of these movements that does not have that infamous rotor wobble.



Sonder said:


> Quick question to anyone who has one in their hands, does it have the infamous 7750 rotor wobble?


----------



## Mirabello1

dantan said:


> I have owned a Longines Master Collection Moonphase (which has a 7750 movement) and now own an IWC Portugieser Chronograph Automatic (which also has a 7750 movement), and I don't think that there's any Watch with one of these movements that does not have that infamous rotor wobble.


I love the wobble, makes the watch feel alive ! Although the wobble is less in this watch than other chronograph's I have owned..

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonder

Thanks for the replies

Ah, I see you’re also from Perth dantan, are you planning on getting this watch too? I tried going to mazzuchellis during their boxing day sale but they didn’t have one in and I would have to wait a couple of months. Do you know if there’s a place that has them in stock ? Might grab one EOFY in half a year or so or earlier if I can find one for the right price.


----------



## dantan

Hi mate,
I would like to have a look at this Watch in the flesh.

I have not seen one in real life, and unfortunately, as you well know, Perth is really bad for stock.

If I do spot one, I shall be sure to let you know.

If you could do likewise (if you haven't already snapped it up), that would be much appreciated!

Great to 'meet' a fellow West Aussie here!



Sonder said:


> Thanks for the replies
> 
> Ah, I see you're also from Perth dantan, are you planning on getting this watch too? I tried going to mazzuchellis during their boxing day sale but they didn't have one in and I would have to wait a couple of months. Do you know if there's a place that has them in stock ? Might grab one EOFY in half a year or so or earlier if I can find one for the right price.


----------



## Mirabello1

In the flesh I can assure you it's awesome

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirabello1

Caseback shot









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan

Thank you for the caseback shot!

Any chance of a lume shot?


----------



## Mirabello1

Lug to Lug is 48.7 according to Worn and Wound..

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## CaliMex

That is quite a nice timepiece. Congratulations and enjoy!


----------



## andsan




----------



## Mirabello1

andsan said:


>


Nice shots,.looks great

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Congrats it's a beauty.
I have 1 on the way, it will be a couple weeks which I'm bummed about, but they had to order it direct.


----------



## Roadking1102

watchdaddy1 said:


> Congrats it's a beauty.
> I have 1 on the way, it will be a couple weeks which I'm bummed about, but they had to order it direct.


Me too, order and wait 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Roadking1102 said:


> Me too, order and wait
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Must be a HOT item...?

Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102

watchdaddy1 said:


> Must be a HOT item....?
> 
> Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


It is!! I scoured the earth and nobody currently has 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Roadking1102 said:


> It is!! I scoured the earth and nobody currently has
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hear ya ,same here. I got 1 coming from outta the country through Chrono24, but for the price I got it for I'll wait 2 months if needed

Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102

That's great, I hit the boutique and they said they have one coming in 2 weeks and some more in March. I jumped on the two week one and laid down deposit 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Mirabello1 said:


> Also super smooth Crown functionality and the chronograph just feels awesome with a very sharp click
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Hi I have 1 on the way can you give a buckle shot & what's the taper to the buckle width. I see it's a 20mm but to what ?


----------



## Mirabello1

watchdaddy1 said:


> Hi I have 1 on the way can you give a buckle shot & what's the taper to the buckle width. I see it's a 20mm but to what ?


Here's a buckle shot I'm not sure what the taper is









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Mirabello1 said:


> Here's a buckle shot I'm not sure what the taper is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Thank you for the pic

Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## kmsmd

andsan said:


>


Outstanding! I've yet to pick up a Longines that doesn't impress me with its quality.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andsan




----------



## Myron

I picked mine up this weekend. If possible, this watch is even more amazing in person than it is in pictures and in the many reviews out there. Just a really nice watch. Loving mine. 

Myron


----------



## Breguet7147

Amazing watch. Love the domed crystal and large pushers. I already have a Longines Heritage Chrono with rose gold markers, but this one might be next on my list.


----------



## watchdaddy1

Finally here after a 3 wk wait



Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102

watchdaddy1 said:


> Finally here after a 3 wk wait
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


Congrats  This Thursday will be two weeks and counting for me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Roadking1102 said:


> Congrats  This Thursday will be two weeks and counting for me
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, this 1's a keeper right outta the box.
I feel your pain Brotha

Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

dantan said:


> Congratulations on a stunning Watch!
> 
> Any chance of photos of the caseback, as well as lume?
> 
> Wear it in great health!


I hope the OP doesn't mind being .......LOL


----------



## Roadking1102

After a two week wait my BigEye landed as promised. Amazing watch, loving it 







ing Tapatalk


----------



## americanloko

This one is growing on me more and more. I love the irregular subdials and oversized pushers without a date! What are your thoughts on the pushers and crispness. I know someone addressed this earlier, but I am wondering if anyone can give a little more info. on the movement. I have read that it is a version of the 7750. I had a Max Bill Chrono, and that was my intro. into the noisy rotor. I didn't really mind it, but wondering if this one is different because it has a column wheel, or the build is just different?

Thanks, 

Kevin


----------



## andsan

dantan said:


> Thank you for the caseback shot!
> 
> Any chance of a lume shot?


Lume shot


----------



## glg

Didn't have to wait at all , I bought it about a month ago straight from ad ,and I'm happy .

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watch_i_need

I've been looking to add a Longines to the collection for a while now and was considering a Flagship Heritage, Conquest Heritage, or even one of the Master Collection chronographs. I've now pulled the trigger on the Big Eye (will need to wait a few weeks). While the other contenders have elegance, the Big Eye has the quirkiness and rugged sophistication that I love in my timepieces. Can't wait!!!


----------



## De Wolfe

Thats a watch that I might add to my collection down the line, a pure beauty.


----------



## andsan

Top Watch!


----------



## COZ

How does the thickness feel? Any curvature of the lugs or does it feel a bit chunky? Have this one on my radar, stopped by a Longines AD the other day and they said an 8 week wait on it. Obviously it's getting around other areas quicker.


----------



## watchdaddy1

_Longines Avigation Big Eye on Toxic Nato



_


----------



## watchdaddy1

COZ said:


> How does the thickness feel? Any curvature of the lugs or does it feel a bit chunky? Have this one on my radar, stopped by a Longines AD the other day and they said an 8 week wait on it. Obviously it's getting around other areas quicker.


This piece is Perfection in every way. I would not change a single aspect of it. You can find em you just have to hunt. There was 1 4sale here last week already.


----------



## Izzy_Does_It

Mirabello1 said:


> Also super smooth Crown functionality and the chronograph just feels awesome with a very sharp click
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Beautiful watch. I'd love to own one.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## carlhaluss

This watch is growing on me by the minute! Aesthetically, it has many elements which I would normally not like. Somehow, the whole thing just works so well. My goal tomorrow will be to see if I can find one to look at in real life, although I don't have much hope as they seem to be such a popular item.

Congratulations to all of you who do own one!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Myron

watchdaddy1 said:


> This piece is Perfection in every way. I would not change a single aspect of it.


Totally agree with this assessment.


----------



## glg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102

BigEye on canvas









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xherion

I am really tempted by this model, saw in some pics that the sapphire is domed a bit and looked very nice, is that so, or just the angles playing tricks on me?


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## REPPIN

Beautifully made and fantastic pieces!


----------



## mahtomedimn

I want one but they seem to be hard to come by. Is anyone aware of any for sale?


----------



## Roadking1102

BigEye today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mahtomedimn

Pairs well with Tango Alpha Tango.


----------



## Roadking1102

BigEye on USAF canvas









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102

BigEye on English Tan Dublin.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unsubscriber

Looks great!


----------



## Origo_DK

Beautiful watch, got mine today and I am in awe. Gonna try it on a Di Modell Pilot in brown.


----------



## Roadking1102

Today's choice









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mj043

My favorite Longines design!


----------

